# advice needed on when my treatment is likely to start



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi all

as some of you already know i am doing egg share as a donor, my clinic phoned me last week to say they have a recip' for my eggs (YEY) and to phone them on day one of my next period.

can anyone tell me what will happen next and when, will i start down regging on day 21 of that period or will i have to go on the pill first?? the nurse didn't mention anything about the pill or starting any injections, etc (but then i didn't ask either - which i should have done i know but was too excited and didn't think to)

i will phone them soon anyway to check as i have got to phone them anyway to check if they have a sperm donor for me yet, but any advice would be great.

cheers 
whisks xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Clinics vary in their protocols as to whether they want you to go on the pill or not first. If you're doing non-egg share IVF and your cycles are regular, then chances are you'd probably just start down-regging on day 21 of the next cycle. However, as you're egg sharing and your cycle will need to be synchronised with that of your recipient, they may feel that they have more control if you go on the pill first (I'm not familiar with egg-share protocols though!). They may just time it by down-regging you longer if they need the recipient's cycle to "catch up" with you. 
Definitely your best bet is to call the clinic and see what they plan for you to do - but it is all exciting!

Good luck with it x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

whisks ... sorry i dont know but wanted to say hooray for finding the donor! 

ax


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

when we were going to do egg share (with DP's eggs) they were going to downreg us for as long as it took for the two ladies to be in sync with eachother, I have never heard of taking the pill...thank god i haven't had to, would have made me vom for britain!  Massive congrats on moving forward!!! 

oh, we started DR on day18 as I have a short cycle!

definitely call the clinic then they can clear it all up for you!


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi all and thanks for your replies

i called the clinic today and they said they need me to phone with the date my next period starts so they can start the whole process of syncing me and the recip and they will give me all the details about my treatment etc closer to the time. i guess they just need to check our cycles so they know when to start us on the various drugs. glad i phoned them it has cleared things up for me for now anyway, i'm sure i will get confused again somewhere along the line  

also i asked if they had a donor for me yet but the person who deals with donors was not in today so hopefully will ring me tomorrow although there was no donor showing up on my file, but hey it wont be that hard to find me a donor i'm not too fussy  

whisks xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Whisks, glad things are a little bit clearer for you! 
Don't be too surprised if they don't get a donor lined up for you at this stage in your treatment. It may only be confirmed in the week or so before embryo collection (in my last cycle, it was just 3 days before!). This sounds very late, but, as long as they have a pool of donors to draw from, the availability of individual donors will change week by week (or even day by day), depending on how close they are to their "10 families" limit, and how many women are using them that cycle. If they are near the limit of 10, then obviously they will only be released back to the donor pool once someone has had a negative result. So the definite donor choice will probably come very close to treatment, unless they have some sort of sperm reservation scheme.


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks nimat, that puts my mind at ease. to be honest i was a bit surprised when they called me with the first potential donor as my blood test results hadn't even come back yet i did assume the donor sperm was being reserved for me but i guess not. 
hey you must have been really stressing only getting donor 3 days before

whisks xx


----------

